# Modelo de un bafle



## fedegerma (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola a todos, creo este hilo para pedirles un buen modelo de un bafle, como para un amplificador de 100+100, o de alguna columna, y tambien si es posible de como armarlo, porque mi meta es ser DJ, y ya me quiero ir armando cosas chiquitas. gracias.


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 14, 2007)

pues un columna sria bueno de 150m por 60 o 70 cm con parlantes de 15 pulgadas y unos tubos de sintonia y te sonaria muy bueno ya que el amplificador no es tan chico (bueno para empezar) espero que llegues a tener un exlente sonido un saludo


----------



## fedegerma (Ene 25, 2007)

Gracias por tu consejo, pero no se para donde disparar sin una guia, un modelo a seguir, no se si lo que voy a hacer va a funcionar sin antes ver un modelo, y si es posible, ver un modelo que te muestra como lo van armando, eso seria genial.


----------



## fedegerma (Feb 13, 2007)

Alguien tiene un modelo o una gia de como armar una caja o una columna, genericamente hablando, gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 13, 2007)

La información esta en el foro, solo hay que buscarla:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-bafle-subwoofer-12-a-3557/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-bafle-15-a-3569/

Saludos.


----------



## fedegerma (Feb 18, 2007)

Que frio que heres Li-ion, pero gracias.


----------

